# Should I bother folding?



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

I've got a TERRIBLE graphics card/chip (nVidia 7150 INTERGRATED D: )
and i've got TurionX2 2.0Ghz
should i still fold anyway?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 2, 2009)

This needs to be in the folding section...just moved.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

i thought WCG was folding as well


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

Actually with what he just said Paul, he's better off crunching. His IGP is not able to fold but his CPU can crunch definitely.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you even fold on that?

Dont quote me if im wrong


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

okay perhaps i meant "crunching"
World Community Grid = Crunching then.. NOT folding?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Actually with what he just said Paul, he's better off crunching. No IGP is able to fold but your CPU can crunch definitely.



True, though his question was misplaced.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't even bother folding with any hardware. Waste of your hard earned cash. I only have an 8800 folding 24/7 at work, not my money


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I only have an 8800 folding 24/7 at work



won't it break or malfunction or something if you leave it on 24/7?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> won't it break or malfunction or something if you leave it on 24/7?



Nope, I have 5 rigs folding and crunching 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 2, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> won't it break or malfunction or something if you leave it on 24/7?



Who knows. Has done 24/7 folding for the past weeks and still works.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

ahh right
longest i had my pc on is about 20 hours


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> ahh right
> longest i had my pc on is about 20 hours



A couple years ago I used to have my old PC running straight for months at a time.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 2, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> A couple years ago I used to have my old PC running straight for months at a time.



I do that now.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

i'm actually surprised it has no detrimental effect on the computer


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2009)

That GPU cannot fold, you need to have GeForce 8 series and up.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

well i've acknowledged i made a mistake
i should have said "should i bother crunching"
or something


----------



## mike047 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have had a crunching farm for nearly 5 years.  All run 24/7 with power outages the exception. I have had as many as 48 going at once and through the upgrade cycles have had probably 250 different units.

The failures that I have had are generally hard drives[I use cheap/used drives] and the failures occurred on restart.  I can only think of one abrupt failure and it was motherboard related.

Currently I run a mix[12 boxes] of quad and dual cores with GPU cards and they are on 24/7.  Keep them cool is the main thing.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

48!
what is the actual point in folding?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 2, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> 48!
> what is the actual point in folding?



Helping the research.

I personally prefer the medical type research, although there are many science related projects that have good work.

WCG offers several different areas to help in.  Most other projects are more focused on particular areas [FAH, POEM, Docking, Rosetta being a few examples].


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 2, 2009)

I crunch more than I fold. Im usually playing games all day long now so I cant have the folding client running when playing a game cause if I do it kills my FPS. 

Crunching doesnt seem to effect anything. My server and my desktop crunch from the time I wake up to the time i go to bed.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2009)

oh.. okay


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Actually with what he just said Paul, he's better off crunching. No IGP is able to fold but your CPU can crunch definitely.



HD3300 can fold. ;-)  I have successfully gotten the HD3300 on this DFI board to 1.2Ghz. I think it can fold about as fast as the CPU client maybe... ;-\
Oh which reminds me... for some reason GPU-Z won't start up for me when the IGP on this board is active.  Might retry it sometime today though and maybe get an error report from Event Vwr.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2009)

My PC helps find aliens, its cool  So therefor, yes! go forth and crunch/fold!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> HD3300 can fold. ;-)  I have successfully gotten the HD3300 on this DFI board to 1.2Ghz. I think it can fold about as fast as the CPU client maybe... ;-\
> Oh which reminds me... for some reason GPU-Z won't start up for me when the IGP on this board is active.  Might retry it sometime today though and maybe get an error report from Event Vwr.




What I meant was his IGP so I edited my post


----------

